# Mẫu đồng phục y tá thời trang, chuyên nghiệp, chất lượng nhất



## vulebaochau2020 (6/12/21)

Kiểu dáng:
    - Đồng phục y tá của VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC được thiết kế không quá cầu kì, diêm dúa, mà vô cùng đơn giản mà tinh tế, tạo cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho các nhân viên y tá trong lúc làm việc... Trang bị đồng phục cho nhân viên y tá với kiểu dáng mới góp phần vào làm đẹp cho hình ảnh của bệnh viện, phòng khám… vừa giảm bớt đi phần nào những lo âu vì bệnh tật của bệnh nhân và sự căng thẳng trong công việc của người thầy thuốc.




      - Mẫu đồng phục y tá mà chúng tôi giới thiệu dưới đây sẽ là một sự lựa chọn cho bệnh viện hay trung tâm khám chữa bệnh của bạn.




     - Đồng phục y tá được thiết kế tối giản, nhẹ nhàng nhưng lại vô cùng thanh lịch. Kiểu dáng váy liền thân đẹp ấn tượng với phần cổ tàu đơn giản và 2 hàng khuy 4 cúc sang trọng thể hiện sự chuyên nghiệp, thanh lịch của nữ y tá.




     - Thiết kế tay lỡ năng động, đường chiết ly nhẹ nhàng, kiểu dáng xòe cách điệu, mang đến sự dịu dàng, cảm giác thoải mái cho người mặc.




    - Đồng phục y tá sử dụng chất liệu vải cao cấp, mềm mịn, thấm hút mồ hôi đem lại sự thoải mái cho người mặc.
     - Nếu như bạn còn đang đắn đo địa chỉ may đồng phục y tá cho bệnh viện, phòng khám… của bạn thì hãy liên lạc với một trong các chuyên gia của VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC để chúng tôi có thể giúp đỡ và tư vấn cho bạn.

         Quý khách có nhu cầu may đồng phục y tá xin vui lòng liên hệ:
        CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC
        VPĐD: An Khánh, Hoài Đức, TP. Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
        Hotline:     0981.7475.99 – 094.812.6768
        Email: dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
        Trang web:   vietdongphuc.com


----------



## An Nam (13/6/22)

Đồng phục y tế chuyên nghiệp, phù hợp với môi trường làm việc


----------

